# Transom Saver?



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2010)

I want to add a transom saver to my existing set up. Anyone have experience as to measurements, brands and best way to install.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 9, 2010)

Transom saver as in just the bar that goes between your l/u and the trailer or transom saver as in the backer plate that spans between mounting bolts?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry - I mean the bar that runs from the trailer to the lower unit to hep support the outboard while towing.

There are lots of different styles and price ranges and i was looking for input from anyone who installed one - what style / brand and such 
This:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 9, 2010)

I really like the one that's on my boat but the brand escapes me at the moment. I'll check it when I get home and report back to you.

There's nothing to the install. They either just fit over the rear roller or there is a bracket that the tube pins into for trailers without a rear roller. I have even seen some with an angled tube to reach up underneath the boat for trailers with their rear crossmembers further forward.

They come in different lengths but you can fine tune them by trimming the tube on either end and redrilling the hole for the bolt. I really need to cut mine down just a little bit but I have just been too lazy to do it. :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 9, 2010)

Dave,

This is the one that we have. Bolt the receiving clip (channel with clip pin) to the back of the trailer and you're ready to go. Easy on and off for launching and trailering....


https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=netcon&id=0001933021201a&navCount=1&podId=0001933&parentId=cat420011&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=IA&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat420011&hasJS=true


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2010)

What size motor do you have? I might have what you need 
check out lock & haul it is a fantastic thing if that wont work you can have my old transom saver CHEAP

I am off on wed. if you are in the area stop by I can show you the lock&haul


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info - sent you a PM Mr. Redbug


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 10, 2010)

This is the one that I have, except mine is powdercoated charcoal grey on both end brackets.


----------

